# Couple o Q's



## Wulf of Dunland (Dec 30, 2002)

Are there any other Avatars besides the custom Avatar when you have 100 posts?

What's with these Warning Points? When you get em?


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry, didnt see the post below about the Custom Avatars...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 30, 2002)

Us mods give you warning points if you've broken one of the rules, and according to how bad the offense is. If you manage to get yourself 25 points, you're automatically banned from the board for a week. But, I wouldn't worry too much about getting points as long as you're a good member.

Here's the various levels of points you can receive: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/warn.php?s=


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

And I suppose that's what the warning level is for right?


----------

